# Review: Schrade SCHF56 (3.4 in) & SCHF56L (4.3 in)- 1095 Steel, TPE Handle



## mhanlen (Dec 18, 2015)

Knife Review: Schrade SCHF56 and SCHF56L.

​
Ok I just finished my latest knife review, well it's a review of two new knives from Schrade. These are like the smaller siblings to the Frontier line that I reviewed last month. They share the 1095 carbon steel, rubber-like TPE handle, and a non-stick coated blade. The SCHF56 has the smaller blade of the two at 3.2 inches and the 56L is a 4.3 inch blade- although they share a common spine thickness and handle size. The knives will not be available until sometime in Feburary 2016, but this is an early look at the production model. The video covers a lot, and it isn't a typical table-top style review, it's shot with the awesome Black Magic Pocket Cinema Camera. I start a fire, beat some wood, and make some jokes, so I think it covers all the review basics. Feel free to ask any questions. These blades were provided by Schrade for review. 




​


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 6, 2016)

Very nice review. Got to get CPF more knife savy, so there are more responses to reviews like this. 

Bill


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 6, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Very nice review. Got to get CPF more knife savy, so there are more responses to reviews like this.
> 
> Bill



I agree to both - great review (thanks!) and I wish we for more knife posts. I think maybe the knife forum is out-of-sight, out-of-mind, and people just forget to check for posts.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks! Great review!


----------



## Raysbeam (Jan 7, 2016)

Yet another great review, I always enjoy watching your videos on YouTube. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhanlen (Jan 7, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Very nice review. Got to get CPF more knife savy, so there are more responses to reviews like this.
> 
> Bill



I just got used to know one posting much on my reviews. Thanks for the comments, I had a lot of fun playing with these blades. 



1DaveN said:


> I agree to both - great review (thanks!) and I wish we for more knife posts. I think maybe the knife forum is out-of-sight, out-of-mind, and people just forget to check for posts.





RWT1405 said:


> Thanks! Great review!





Raysbeam said:


> Yet another great review, I always enjoy watching your videos on YouTube. thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I do them when I have a bit of time. They take much less time than a flashlight reviews, thats for sure.


----------

